# Buon Natale



## Ginevra65 (24 Dicembre 2017)

Auguro un Natale sereno a tutti


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2017)

Grazie!
Buon Natale a te e a tutti!


----------



## Foglia (24 Dicembre 2017)

Auguri


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2017)

“Il mistero della nascita”
La luce stellare che circonda il piccolo e inerme Gesù è la festa della vittoria della vita sulla morte. Essa anticipa la missione fondamentale di questo piccolo e disarmato re: liberare la vita dalla paura della morte. Non attraverso l’illusione narcisistica della volontà di potenza, di una affermatività che non conosce limiti, della prepotenza antropocentrica. Ma attraverso l’inermità del figlio, la sua condizione di insufficienza, di abbandono, di dipendenza assoluta dall’Altro. Solo accostando il precipizio della morte, senza scansarlo fobicamente, la vita può vincere il terrore della morte […] Ma quante volte può nascere un uomo? Quante volte può cadere per poi rialzarsi? Quante volte si può risorgere dalle proprie ceneri? […] È proprio per questa possibilità continua della nascita che Hannah Arendt – contestando il suo maestro Martin Heidegger – sosteneva che gli esseri umani non sono fatti per morire ma per nascere.
Massimo Recalcati, “I tabù del mondo”, Einaudi, Torino 2017, pp. 165-166


----------



## spleen (24 Dicembre 2017)

Buone feste a tutti.


----------

